# Swollen joints



## deejeff442 (Mar 28, 2018)

What do you older guys do for joints.  My elbows swelled to where I can't do skull crushers. I took  3 days off and it was better but hate to recover 3 days off.
I just got some deca but is there a daily supplement to help or am I just old ... I m 48 . Getting old sucks .. muscles are good but joints dont like the lifting these days. Don't even get me started on the lower back and knees


----------



## Jin (Mar 28, 2018)

Swelled, like a large pocket of fluid?


----------



## stonetag (Mar 28, 2018)

I guess I'm qualified to buzz in on this one. What you are describing started with myself around 51 I think, and all I can say is you have to humble yourself by dropping the poundage by slight increments. Obviously I cant give you the exact increments that will work for you that worked for me. As far as back and knees, you're right , lets not get started on that...lol


----------



## deejeff442 (Mar 28, 2018)

No fluids... just sore and swollen a little. It's almost gone now.
I did heavy skull crushers yesterday.  Lol hate to lower poundage but yea getting old .


----------



## DF (Mar 28, 2018)

Fuk those skull crushers.  Those bothered me even when I was in my 20's.


----------



## snake (Mar 28, 2018)

DF said:


> Fuk those skull crushers.  Those bothered me even when I was in my 20's.



DF is right here; drop those fuuers! For some guys, those put your joints at a bad angle.

Also, gear is not going to fix the problem.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 28, 2018)

Ive had good luck using glucosamine supps to reduce joint pain and inflammation... Some of your inflammation could be affected by diet as well as hydration... Obviously, as stated by the other guys, age is going to be the biggest culprit, but id look into diet to help control inflammation...


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 28, 2018)

Age is the culprit.  When I find the fountain of youth I will let you all know where it is. (for a price of course, noods)  Don't do crap that hurts is all that helps me.  Knees, I did find a cure for that.  I tell someone else to do my squats.     But seriously auto is on to something, glucosamine supps seems to help a little.


----------



## deejeff442 (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks everyone.
Sorry not giving up my crushers . Maybe switch them with close grip ?
I thought gear was the fountain of youth lol.


----------



## deejeff442 (Mar 28, 2018)

Snake... it wasn't the crushers that did it. I did chest 2 days earlier and that did it. I just couldn't bend my elbow enough being swelled. Today did back no problem .
Still a little tender but getting better.


----------



## Bicepticon (Mar 29, 2018)

I never understood the emotional attachment to exersices.
If it’s not bettering you, in anyway, why continue with the excersice?


----------



## deejeff442 (Mar 29, 2018)

Again it wasn't the crushers that did it. I used to love bent bar rows but my lower back is a mess sometimes had to cut them out. 
I work around injuries just like everyone else who has been at this a long time.


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 29, 2018)

deejeff442 said:


> What do you older guys do for joints.



Zig Zag Elements Raw Randy's & Big Bamboo


----------



## deejeff442 (Mar 29, 2018)

Sounds gay but as a certain point people get desperate


----------

